# Degassing wine with mentos



## Montresor (Mar 19, 2013)

Have anyone ever thought of degassing wine with mentos. It is not a chemical reaction that causes it to degas coke. It is the small facets on the out side that cause CO2 to collect and release. So put it in for a few seconds then take it out. I am not asking anyone to try it but it would be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 19, 2013)

I would think your wine might turn into a fountain just like the diet coke if you left it in long enough. I for one will not be the guinea pig on this!


----------



## Montresor (Mar 19, 2013)

I want to try it but I don't want to wast wine in a fountain.


----------



## 1tonmama (Mar 19, 2013)

Doesn't sound like a very good idea to me. When the mentos starts a "geyser" in a carbonated drink, it's not only the CO2 gas releasing but also much of the liquid with it as well. The wine may be left with slightly less CO2 but so will your carboy end up with half the wine it started with.

Degassing should be done gently like a Satie tune, not like a rock concert...


----------



## BernardSmith (Mar 19, 2013)

I agree with the comments that suggest that using Mentos may not be a very wise way to degas unless you are also looking to lose a large amount of your wine in a volcano , but I think there is a lot of meaning in your madness, Montresor. Daniel Pambianchi has suggested adding tiny silicone fasteners to the wine when you degas to help with the nucleation of the CO2 and it strikes me that adding dry oak shavings may also help. I haven't yet tried this but I I have some chop sticks that I have considered adding to one of two carboys before degassing to see if it makes degassing easier and allow you to degas at lower temperatures.


----------



## Polarhug (Mar 20, 2013)

It might be fun to separate out a gallon to try this experiment on.


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 20, 2013)

If you could rig it up right maybe you could degass and "power rack" at the same time.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 20, 2013)

If anyone tries this, please film it and post the video!


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 20, 2013)

Not that I am the one willing to try this, but it is interesting. When you see the mentos added to a 2 ltr bottle they put a whole package in to make it shoot up. If adding only one at a time into 6 gallons I don't think it will hit the ceiling. Like Rob says, power rack, pop a racking cap on right away with a hose to another carboy.


----------



## jswordy (Mar 20, 2013)

How about a contest where you and guests stand around the carboy with cups and drop the Mentos. The one who catches the most in his cup wins a prize!


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't think there would be a reaction. I believe the reaction is caused from aspartame not co2.


----------



## Gedanken (Mar 20, 2013)

The reaction is apparently caused by not only the chemical makeup, but also the surface of the mentos. I read this on Wikipedia so it must be true. 

They do have a photo on the "Diet Coke and Mentos Eruption" page that show mentos dropped in four different carbonated drinks and their different level of reaction.


----------



## Polarhug (Mar 20, 2013)

But would it make the wine taste minty?


----------



## Arne (Mar 20, 2013)

Polarhug said:


> But would it make the wine taste minty?


 

Probably not a bad deal. That way you could use it for your morning breath freshner. Arne.


----------



## jswordy (Mar 20, 2013)

Um, I think Arne and me ain't taking this seriously enough.


----------



## Tess (Mar 20, 2013)

You guys are cracking me up. I have this image of everyone standing around a carboy in rain suits, wine glass in hand


----------



## Montresor (Mar 20, 2013)

It would be great to do as a prank. That or drop blue food coloring in when you buddy wasn't looking.


----------



## Arne (Mar 21, 2013)

jswordy said:


> Um, I think Arne and me ain't taking this seriously enough.


 
I do believe there are a few of us on here, Jim. LOL, Arne.


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 21, 2013)

Dropped one in a glass last night. 

Nothing happened.


----------



## Montresor (Mar 21, 2013)

Had it been degased before you dropped it in?


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 21, 2013)

Well of course. What type of uncivilized pleb to you take me for?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 21, 2013)

Using Mentos might enable you to rack from basement up to the attic!


----------



## BernardSmith (Mar 22, 2013)

Wade E said:


> Using Mentos might enable you to rack from basement up to the attic!



Or to the moon, Wade. To the moon.


----------



## Arne (Mar 23, 2013)

Anybody try it yet with wine that needs to be degassed? Just wondering. Arne.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 23, 2013)

If I had some mentos, I would try it.


----------

